# Madan brush vs slicker



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

I know there has been a lot of discussion about grooming and what tools to use etc. I bought a slicker brush for Mia and am rather pleased with the results. I keep thinking about the Madan brush so many of you use. My question is how do they differ in the result you get from each one?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

First, your Buddy and Mia are adorable. 

I use both the Madan brush and a slicker. The slicker is for those pesky mats that climb on board, spraying the mat with a detangler and gently working the mat out from the bottom up with the slicker, works great. (Use a soft slicker, not a real rigid one.)

The madan brush is very nice, it has very thin pins, which move thru the moistened hair nicely. However, if you have a thicker coat you are working with, I think a stronger brush is better. One of my Maltese has enormously thick hair, so I use a PSI brush as recommended by my breeder. I like the Madan comb too, but I would be lost without my rotating teeth comb (a nice one available for less than $5. at Walmart). I've used a rotating tooth comb for 14 yrs, love them, the reduce the pull and breakage on the hair, resulting in less discomfort to the dog.


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you for the info! I am not sure what a rotating teeth comb is though. Are you talking about a round brush?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I would not ever use a slicker brush on a Maltese coat. Hopefully some of our members who are showing their Malts will chime in here.

I've found the Madan brush to be too soft or have too much give/movement in the bristles. I'm truly loving the PurePaws Pin Brush but I don't think I would be considered a 'neutral' opinion since I sell the PurePaws Pin Brush. If it helps...I could sell the Madan and really thought about it, but have chosen not to.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are keeping her cut down, it is fine to use a slicker brush. Just be careful the pins are not too scratchy. The reason we don't use slickers on dogs in full coat is because the slicker will break the ends of the coat. For a dog who is kept short, that can make the coat look fluffier PLUS they routinely have those ends cut off when they get a hair cut. I often use slickers on my cut downs.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

furevermy2luvs said:


> Thank you for the info! I am not sure what a rotating teeth comb is though. Are you talking about a round brush?


I find that the rotating teeth comb just isn't known widely but I'd be lost without it. Not a round brush...it's a comb but the teeth will rotate within the foundation of the comb which allows the hair to slide thru without being pulled. Once you use it, you'll probably love it. I've converted others to these combs and they love them.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

furevermy2luvs said:


> Thank you for the info! I am not sure what a rotating teeth comb is though. Are you talking about a round brush?


I find that the rotating teeth comb just isn't known widely but I'd be lost without it. Not a round brush...it's a comb but the teeth will rotate within the foundation of the comb which allows the hair to slide thru without being pulled. Once you use it, you'll probably love it. I've converted others to these combs and they love them.

I've previously bought them at Petsmart, but they don't seem to carry them anymore. I did find them in stock at Walmart this summer, a very nice one, less than $5....green/white in the pet supply dept.

The slicker is perfectly fine to use on a Maltese as long as you use it when needed, for removing mats or brushing feet. My breeder taught me how to work out mats with a slicker and I've seen several show people at dog shows using slickers on their show dogs. You just have to know how to use it. Ends of their hair can be broken too if you flip the brush at the end...it's best to run the stroke in a straight line with the brush completely thru the length of the hair, not flipping your wrist at the end, which results in broken hair.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't use a regular ridged slicker on a long haired dog, but I do use the La Pooches flexible head slicker...cautiously to get out those hairs that knotted. I don't just drag it though the coat either. I'd be lost without it...perhaps they should not have used the word slicker at all. I suggest that everyone look into the La Pooches brush...and then try to find a less expensive imitation. I paid $80 for mine, but my friend found one just like it for under 10.

Claire, I hate to go to Walmart....but I want to try that comb. Have you seen it online anywhere? Is there a brand name?


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Claire I got on walmart website and what is coming up is called Hagen Le Salon Essentials Dog rotating pin comb. It looks like a black handle. And this is not shipped by walmart but another company. Wonder if its the same thing you are using. I got my slicker brush from walmart and it is green and while. Maybe I will look next time I go. We don't have one in our town. AND I hope to not be in another store until WAY after Christmas. LOL. Thanks for your help. By the way, this slicker brush has really hard pins not soft at all so don't know if I should even be using it on her. She does not have really long coat. I had her groomed yesterday and we kept her legs full but cut her body down short. She looks like a little toy doggie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> If you are keeping her cut down, it is fine to use a slicker brush. Just be careful the pins are not too scratchy. The reason we don't use slickers on dogs in full coat is because the slicker will break the ends of the coat. For a dog who is kept short, that can make the coat look fluffier PLUS they routinely have those ends cut off when they get a hair cut. I often use slickers on my cut downs.


I got a Chris Christensen slicker years ago based upon Jackie's recommendation and I love it! It is not scratchy unlike other slickers. I always used it on Lady in the summer when she was in a short puppy cut. 

Slicker Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would get either a Chris Christensen or Les Pooches slicker if you are going to use one.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Claire, I hate to go to Walmart....but I want to try that comb. Have you seen it online anywhere? Is there a brand name?


Sylvia, this comb has no name on it at all and I no longer have the tag or cover it came in. It has a Spring Green rubber coated handle with white rubber at that foundation holding the stainless teeth. Very compfortable to hold. I've never looked online for it.

As reasonably priced as it is, if one didn't like it, no big loss, but I really think you will.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

jmm said:


> I would get either a Chris Christensen or Les Pooches slicker if you are going to use one.


And then use it with care. Read the instructions. You don't use it to rip through the coat the way you would with a dog with fur and a dense undercoat. Basically, I use my Les Pooches like a fine tooth comb. Starting at the ends, detangling ever so gently, a few inches at a time, until a small section is totally free of tangles or tiny knots. Nothing else seems to remove the tiny knots caused by loose hairs wrapping around other hair. It's kind of hard to but into words.

Hey, a trip to the Les Pooches web site is wonderfully amusing. Try it.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Diana, It has a Spring Green rubber coated handle with white rubber at that foundation holding the stainless teeth. Very comfortable to hold. I've not seen one in black/white. 

Sounds like your slicker brush is from the same company as this comb.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Claire. I did see some online, but maybe after January sixth I will venture into Walmart and look for one. Not until the madness is over though.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would encourage you to get a pin brush to try it out. Slickers are ok, as has been said previously, on cut down dogs, but they can be painful if not used properly (I suppose this is true of any brush but I like having my pin brushes available). Be very careful not to buy a pin brush with those ball tips on the ends. Awful things. Madan, Pure Paws, Chris Christensen all sell nice pin brushes. I like to brush them across my own arm to see how they feel with varying pressure. 

As for the rotating combs. I used to use those, and I typically found them in the cat section of the pet store, but now I prefer a good quality comb from CC or my teflon comb.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I would encourage you to get a pin brush to try it out. Slickers are ok, as has been said previously, on cut down dogs, but they can be painful if not used properly (I suppose this is true of any brush but I like having my pin brushes available). Be very careful not to buy a pin brush with those ball tips on the ends. Awful things. Madan, Pure Paws, Chris Christensen all sell nice pin brushes. I like to brush them across my own arm to see how they feel with varying pressure.
> 
> As for the rotating combs. I used to use those, and I typically found them in the cat section of the pet store, but now I prefer a good quality comb from CC or my teflon comb.


Where's the 'like' button? lol Yep, I'm right there with you Carina on the brushes and the combs. Maybe I wasn't using the combs with the rotating teeth right but I found I got really frustrated with that type of comb. The thing with the slicker brush, is even if you are being careful of the skin, you are breaking and damaging the ends of the hair. Yes with puppy cuts or other various cuts, the ends do get trimmed off regularly, but broken and damaged ends on the hair cause the hair to matt more easily. How many posts have we read of people whose Malt is in a puppy cut and had to be cut down really short due to matting? Or the pleas for help with matted fur of those in puppy cuts? I've found with my PurePaws brush, I really don't even need my CC buttercomb anymore. I still use it to just make sure I've not missed anything, but dang that brush is great at getting out any tangles. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, which pure paws pin brush do you own?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK I see it is the 27 one on your site?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> OK I see it is the 27 one on your site?


Pure Paws is just now getting into the brushes and combs so the 27mm Pin Brush is their first and only brush at the moment. They are currently working on getting out a slicker brush. I begged them for face/paw combs to be the next thing they brought out but they told me there is more demand for the slicker brushes so they are doing those next. Arlene used to breed and show Maltese for heaven's sake so you would think the products that are best for the Maltese coat would be the first and foremost, wouldn't you? :innocent:

I started a thread on it a few months ago.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-vendor-forum/115319-announcing-some-fear-trepidation.html


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Diana, It has a Spring Green rubber coated handle with white rubber at that foundation holding the stainless teeth. Very comfortable to hold. I've not seen one in black/white.
> 
> Sounds like your slicker brush is from the same company as this comb.


It sounds like this one from Bamboo...


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree, a pin brush is a necessity for maltese unless they are completely cut down (no furnishings on legs, tail or face). If they have any length of hair at all I can't imagine not having a pin brush. I have several CC brushes and some Madan brushes, of the 2 I prefer the CC brushes. I usually use the wood pin brush first and follow with the fusion brush. 

I just ordered a Pure paws brush yesterday (could not pass up the 25% off code) so I am anxious to try it out. Also love my CC buttercombs. I do use a slicker brush on feet and then very very carefully on a final brush though when I blow dry them for the ring. I have some CC slickers and like them but just bought a Les Pooches slicker as well since it seems very flexible/gentle. 

I am a grooming tool junkie, can you tell??? (rivaled only by my grooming product habit!). Then on top of it I try to get 2 of my most used tools so I don't have to re-pack my show tack box lol. 

Stacy and Quinn, Juju, Dillin, Lex the yorkie and a pack of papillons


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

wildcard said:


> I am a grooming tool junkie, can you tell??? (rivaled only by my grooming product habit!). *Then on top of it I try to get 2 of my most used tools so I don't have to re-pack my show tack box lol.
> *
> Stacy and Quinn, Juju, Dillin, Lex the yorkie and a pack of papillons


LOL, this is something I do, too. And sometimes I get a third set so I have them both upstairs and downstairs in case the mood strikes me to do some brushing in my bedroom.


----------

